# Merry Christmas from TechPowerUp!



## Darksaber (Dec 23, 2011)

It is the time of the year once more and we at TechPowerUp! would like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! Hopefully everyone is able to enjoy this precious time with their friends & loved ones, that the season manages to inspire and bring some peace and tranquility during these turbulent times!

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas TPU!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoying time. Hope you get all you wanted, give all you wanted, and give a toast to all your TPU Family.

*


* lets see if we can get everyone to put a  in there post.


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 23, 2011)

"Fröhliche Weihnachten" from Berlin!


----------



## qubit (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas from the news team!


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas EVERY ONE . May hope , joy and love be with you all .


----------



## Flanker (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas ALL

hoping for a new year of break through technological advancements for the benefit of every single person on the world


----------



## overclocker (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas techpowerup members, O and DRINK DON'T DRIVE!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 23, 2011)

Dope Kwanzaa TPU!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Merry Joy Joy!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Maelstrom (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy end of the fiscal quarter!


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Kantastic (Dec 23, 2011)

圣诞快乐! 

I'm not sure if that's right or not, I used Google Translate.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 23, 2011)

Craciun fericit! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 23, 2011)

Afrikaans: Geseënde Kersfees
Afrikander: Een Plesierige Kerfees
African/ Eritrean/ Tigrinja: Rehus-Beal-Ledeats
Albanian:Gezur Krislinjden
Arabic: Milad Majid
Argentine: Feliz Navidad
Armenian: Shenoraavor Nor Dari yev Pari Gaghand
Azeri: Tezze Iliniz Yahsi Olsun
Bahasa Malaysia: Selamat Hari Natal
Basque: Zorionak eta Urte Berri On!
Bengali: Shuvo Naba Barsha
Bohemian: Vesele Vanoce
Bosnian: (BOSANSKI) Cestit Bozic i Sretna Nova godina
Brazilian: Feliz Natal
Breton: Nedeleg laouen na bloavezh mat
Bulgarian: Tchestita Koleda; Tchestito Rojdestvo Hristovo
Catalan: Bon Nadal i un Bon Any Nou!
Chile: Feliz Navidad
Chinese: (Cantonese) Gun Tso Sun Tan'Gung Haw Sun
Chinese: (Mandarin) Kung His Hsin Nien bing Chu Shen Tan
Choctaw: Yukpa, Nitak Hollo Chito
Columbia: Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo
Cornish: Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth
Corsian: Pace e salute
Crazanian: Rot Yikji Dol La Roo
Cree: Mitho Makosi Kesikansi
Croatian: Sretan Bozic
Czech: Prejeme Vam Vesele Vanoce a stastny Novy Rok
Danish: Glædelig Jul
Duri: Christmas-e- Shoma Mobarak
Dutch: Vrolijk Kerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar! or Zalig Kerstfeast


*English: Merry Christmas*


Eskimo: (inupik) Jutdlime pivdluarit ukiortame pivdluaritlo!
Esperanto: Gajan Kristnaskon
Estonian: Rõõmsaid Jõulupühi
Ethiopian: (Amharic) Melkin Yelidet Beaal
Faeroese: Gledhilig jol og eydnurikt nyggjar!
Farsi: Cristmas-e-shoma mobarak bashad
Finnish: Hyvaa joulua
Flemish: Zalig Kerstfeest en Gelukkig nieuw jaar
French: Joyeux Noel
Frisian: Noflike Krystdagen en in protte Lok en Seine yn it Nije Jier!
Galician: Bo Nada
Gaelic: Nollaig chridheil agus Bliadhna mhath ùr!
German: Fröhliche Weihnachten
Greek: Kala Christouyenna!
Haiti: (Creole) Jwaye Nowel or to Jesus Edo Bri'cho o Rish D'Shato Brichto
Hausa: Barka da Kirsimatikuma Barka da Sabuwar Shekara!
Hawaiian: Mele Kalikimaka
Hebrew: Mo'adim Lesimkha. Chena tova
Hindi: Shub Naya Baras (good New Year not Merry Christmas)
Hungarian: Kellemes Karacsonyi unnepeket
Icelandic: Gledileg Jol
Indonesian: Selamat Hari Natal
Iraqi: Idah Saidan Wa Sanah Jadidah
Irish: Nollaig Shona Dhuit, or Nodlaig mhaith chugnat
Iroquois: Ojenyunyat Sungwiyadeson honungradon nagwutut. Ojenyunyat osrasay.
Italian: Buone Feste Natalizie
Japanese: Shinnen omedeto. Kurisumasu Omedeto
Jiberish: Mithag Crithagsigathmithags
Korean: Sung Tan Chuk Ha
Lao: souksan van Christmas
Latin: Natale hilare et Annum Faustum!
Latvian: Prieci'gus Ziemsve'tkus un Laimi'gu Jauno Gadu!
Lausitzian:Wjesole hody a strowe nowe leto
Lettish: Priecigus Ziemassvetkus
Lithuanian: Linksmu Kaledu
Low Saxon: Heughliche Winachten un 'n moi Nijaar
Luxembourgish: Schèine Chreschtdaag an e gudde Rutsch
Macedonian: Sreken Bozhik
Maltese: IL-Milied It-tajjeb
Manx: Nollick ghennal as blein vie noa
Maori: Meri Kirihimete
Marathi: Shub Naya Varsh (good New Year not Merry Christmas)
Navajo: Merry Keshmish
Norwegian: God Jul, or Gledelig Jul
Occitan: Pulit nadal e bona annado
Papiamento: Bon Pasco
Papua New Guinea: Bikpela hamamas blong dispela Krismas na Nupela yia i go long yu
Pennsylvania German: En frehlicher Grischtdaag un en hallich Nei Yaahr!
Peru: Feliz Navidad y un Venturoso Año Nuevo
Philippines: Maligayang Pasko!
Polish: Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia or Boze Narodzenie
Portuguese:Feliz Natal
Pushto: Christmas Aao Ne-way Kaal Mo Mobarak Sha
Rapa-Nui (Easter Island): Mata-Ki-Te-Rangi. Te-Pito-O-Te-Henua
Rhetian: Bellas festas da nadal e bun onn
Romanche: (sursilvan dialect): Legreivlas fiastas da Nadal e bien niev onn!
Rumanian: Sarbatori vesele or Craciun fericit
Russian: Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva is Novim Godom
Sami: Buorrit Juovllat
Samoan: La Maunia Le Kilisimasi Ma Le Tausaga Fou
Sardinian: Bonu nadale e prosperu annu nou
Scots Gaelic: Nollaig chridheil huibh
Serbian: Hristos se rodi.
Singhalese: Subha nath thalak Vewa. Subha Aluth Awrudhak Vewa
Slovak: Vesele Vianoce. A stastlivy Novy Rok
Slovene: Vesele Bozicne Praznike Srecno Novo Leto or Vesel Bozic in srecno Novo leto
Spanish: Feliz Navidad
Swedish: God Jul and (Och) Ett Gott Nytt År
Tagalog: Maligayamg Pasko. Masaganang Bagong Taon
Tamil: (Tamizh) Nathar Puthu Varuda Valthukkal (good New Year not Merry Christmas)
Trukeese: (Micronesian) Neekiriisimas annim oo iyer seefe feyiyeech!
Thai: Sawadee Pee Mai or souksan wan Christmas
Turkish: Noeliniz Ve Yeni Yiliniz Kutlu Olsun
Ukrainian: Srozhdestvom Kristovym or Z RIZDVOM HRYSTOVYM
Urdu: Naya Saal Mubarak Ho (good New Year not Merry Christmas)
Vietnamese: Chuc Mung Giang Sinh
Welsh: Nadolig Llawen
Yoruba: E ku odun, e ku iye'dun!


----------



## mtosev (Dec 23, 2011)

where are my gifts? lol


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all TPU members!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy holidays everybody


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2011)

....prove it.....


nah im playing...merry christmas and all that jazz and what not


----------



## djisas (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Xmas, Santa is comin!!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 23, 2011)

Feliz Natal para todos vós e muitas felicidades, from Portugal! 

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all members of TechPowerUp!


----------



## djisas (Dec 23, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Feliz Natal para todos vós e muitas felicidades, from Portugal!
> 
> Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all members of TechPowerUp!



Feliz natal para Tugas e não tugas...


----------



## xrealm20 (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas TPU!!!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone and as we say around here "Health and Money"
Gezuar Krishtlindjet!


----------



## radrok (Dec 24, 2011)

Buon natale ragazzi e ragazze


----------



## Trackr (Dec 24, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Hebrew: Mo'adim Lesimkha. Chena tova



LOLOLOL

"Moadim Lesimha" means "Occasions for Happiness.

Online translators for the lose.


----------



## Maban (Dec 24, 2011)

Humbug.


Because someone has to do it.


----------



## Steven B (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy HO HO!


----------



## travva (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone at TPU. I'm not on here as much as I'd like to be, but you guys are my absolute favorite online community, especially centered around tech/pc's etc, and as you know there's no shortage of options! I hope everyone gets whatever they want/need and gets to spend time with the people they care about. And, though it's a bit early: HAPPY NEW YEAR! lol


----------



## ron732 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all the members of TPU.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2011)

*Merry Christmas*

*Kala Xpistouyevva!*


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Chirstmas from IRAQ with love to everyone.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 24, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> Merry Chirstmas from IRAQ with love to everyone.


Isn't the IRAQ campaign more or less closed? I read that they'd pulled out at this point. (P.S. Thanks)


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone! 



theubersmurf said:


> Isn't the IRAQ campaign more or less closed? I read that they'd pulled out at this point. (P.S. Thanks)



He lives in Iraq.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

Bah Humbug!!!!  j/k

Merry Christmas guys...


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Consumerism Day! I hope you don't spend all your hard-earned cash on useless stuff and regret it next year!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2011)

merry X-mas and happy new year for every one


----------



## Frogger (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  TO ALL


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2011)

jingle bells and merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry C-mas 2 every1!


----------



## nt300 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody and Happy New Years.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas from the holy-land


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2011)

Perry Mhristmas!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2011)

Hope Santa brings you all you deserve!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 24, 2011)

Glædelig jul! / Merry Christmas!

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 24, 2011)

May Peace be your gift at Christmas and your blessing all year through!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas! I hope everyone is having fun. I can't wait to open gifts I got myself something nice C:


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Hope Santa brings you all you deserve!



wait wait i make a list first


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 24, 2011)

Ho Ho Ho Ho, Merry Christmas from the Adirondacks!


----------



## martthefart (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas all tyvm for all the advice in 2011 hopes theres more in 2012 lol


----------



## claylomax (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody! It's all about having a great time around the family but remember that tomorrow we celebrate the birth of Jesus Christ; after all Christmas starts with Christ.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 24, 2011)

_jp_ said:


> feliz natal para todos vós e muitas felicidades, from portugal!
> 
> merry christmas/happy holidays to all members of techpowerup!



+1


----------



## horik (Dec 24, 2011)

Ho ho ho,Merry Christmas!


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry x-mas tpu!!!
I wish that nvidia release kepler soon


----------



## popswala (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year TPU. Hope you all have a great time. Its been another great year here and lookin' forward to many more.


----------



## Excelsis 88 (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grwP8QvI1jY

Have a Merry Heavy Metal Christmas TPU!! \m/


----------



## R4PT0R (Dec 24, 2011)

*Feliz navidad para todos (Merry Christmas to all)*

Saludos desde Peru (greetings from Peru)


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## djisas (Dec 24, 2011)

Dont forget to let your windows unlocked




because Santa will bring many presents to you...


----------



## christian27 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas for everyone, greetings from Lima, Perú


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone!!!


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Holidays!
Merry Christmas!
To all of forum members, staff, mods, and... especially to you, W1zzard!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 24, 2011)

*No but seriously guys Merry Christmas*


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone on TPU!


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to the staff, the members and all the guests here on TPU


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas TPU .


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone on TPU - the best geek site ever.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Dec 24, 2011)

I wish you all lots of silicon under the Christmas tree! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas from Afghanistan!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 24, 2011)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Merry christmas from Afghanistan!



Stay safe over there.


----------



## mtosev (Dec 24, 2011)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Merry christmas from Afghanistan!


that made me lol. don't forget to annoy the afganis


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2011)

mtosev said:


> made me lol. don't forget to annoy the afganis



Yeah I would run down the streets screaming MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!!


----------



## mtosev (Dec 24, 2011)

after annoying them they will do this


----------



## technicks (Dec 24, 2011)

Prettige feestdagen en een gelukkig nieuwjaar!


----------



## RO_yakuza (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas TPU


----------



## mtosev (Dec 24, 2011)

technicks said:


> Prettige feestdagen en een gelukkig nieuwjaar!


SREČEN BOŽIČ/SRETAN BOŽIČ (slovenian, croatian)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 24, 2011)

merry xmas all!!


----------



## Imhoteps (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SnNDFzw-CM&feature=related


----------



## stefanels (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all the people on TPU !!! Have some nice Holidays !!!


----------



## OneCool (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas TPU


----------



## white phantom (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL AT TPU!!


----------



## qubit (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! It's just gone midnight GMT.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## PaulieG (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holidays, everyone!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2011)

for the guys of TPU- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for the ladies of TPU-


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!

<---- Thats my Christmas tree in my avatar with those lights.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas TPU! 

I would like to give an extra special thanks for the Moderators (no brown nosing), Staff, and Forum Members. You all ROCK!  I've learn so much here at TPU since Feb 2010 than I would have in College or even my Socialist High School 

Proud member since 2010


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

Feliz Navidad!!! MERRRY CHRISTMASSSSS!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas TPU !​


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111223/128679023090110274.jpg



Merry Christmas TPU


that is one cute puppy...lol


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 25, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Albanian:Gezur Krislinjden



It is Gezuar Krishtlindjet! to TPU


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 25, 2011)

Have an awesome and very merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-Mce9VpmY

I had one of these under the tree...of course, I put it there and there was no tree, but still 
http://www.racycles.com/store/images/xl/Specialized_Stumpjumper_FSR_Comp_29er_2011.jpg


----------



## Solten (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone and god bless.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 25, 2011)

May this Christmas end the present year on a cheerful note,
and make way for a fresh and bright New Year,
Here's wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year TPU!


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 25, 2011)

Feels strange man. green grass in Canada on Xmass. Merry x mass to all.
santas been bad btw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t2TzJOyops


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 26, 2011)

merry christmas!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. 

I'm currently at work, night shift, as its 2am here. Had my share of festiveness yesterday. Fondue Chinoise (basically you cook meat in Boullion sauce) and Raclette (molten cheese) with the gf and family in Davos (Swiss mountains). So I had a decent (and delicious) White Christmas, with snow literally up to the windows. 

To everyone in whatever time zone you are, merry Christmas/hope you had a nice Christmas


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 26, 2011)

THIS made my XMAS 
Merry Xmas !!!!

http://youtu.be/nmwGFX5pgXw


----------



## confederate (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas for all TechPowerUp member


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas all! ...and about to welcome in the year of the 3D transistor and OLED monitors


----------

